# Can anybody give a suggestion?



## Bakatare666 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a problem, and have talked to two MODS, and it is beyond their capabilities, I have talked to one GLOBAL MOD, and got nowhere with it, not even a suggestion of what to do, or who to address about it.
Can anybody suggest who I should talk to about getting my issue resolved?
I would like to PM some more MODS instead of posting this, but my PM won't work for almost a month now.


----------



## burwoodkush (Jan 12, 2013)

f it..... post it


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 12, 2013)

What's wrong with posting it?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I have a problem, and have talked to two MODS, and it is beyond their capabilities, I have talked to one GLOBAL MOD, and got nowhere with it, not even a suggestion of what to do, or who to address about it.
> Can anybody suggest who I should talk to about getting my issue resolved?
> I would like to PM some more MODS instead of posting this, but my PM won't work for almost a month now.


rollitup and chiceh are the only global mods. they are at the top of the food chain. so they would be the people to inquire.

there is admin also, but he doesn't deal with the forum as much and is hardly around to answer any questions.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> rollitup and chiceh are the only global mods. they are at the top of the food chain. so they would be the people to inquire.
> 
> there is admin also, but he doesn't deal with the forum as much and is hardly around to answer any questions.


Thanks...........
It was one night when I was on TNT, that a mod did something and after that night, my PM feature no longer works.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks...........
> It was one night when I was on TNT, that a mod did something and after that night, my PM feature no longer works.


what did the mod do?


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I have a problem, and have talked to two MODS, and it is beyond their capabilities, I have talked to one GLOBAL MOD, and got nowhere with it, not even a suggestion of what to do, or who to address about it.
> Can anybody suggest who I should talk to about getting my issue resolved?
> I would like to PM some more MODS instead of posting this, but my PM won't work for almost a month now.



PM me. I work with all the mods. Would love to help you if you have issues you would like taken care of. -Krondizzel


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> PM me.


he ain't got pm's


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> he ain't got pm's


I suppose he will need to post his issue here so we can resolve it. He can also PM me on yahoo messenger if he needs to get things worked out.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I suppose he will need to post his issue here so we can resolve it. He can also PM me on yahoo messenger if he needs to get things worked out.


I'm pretty sure the pm's is his issue


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Don't forget, different people have different relationships with mods. Sometimes a middle man is the way to go.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Don't forget, different people have different relationships with mods. Sometimes a middle man is the way to go.


are you talking to me?

I'm a mod. I'm on this thread to help him out. once he responds, I can help him out more. that's how it works


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah just explain the issue here, if a mod did something one night then most likely isnt because of the mod as we dont have powers to remove pms youll need to explain further also middle manning it will get you no where, if youve got an issue spill it and we'll alert the higher ups


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm pretty sure the pm's is his issue


Give the guy his PM abilities back


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> yeah just explain the issue here, if a mod did something one night then most likely isnt because of the mod as we dont have powers to remove pms youll need to explain further also middle manning it will get you no where, if youve got an issue spill it and we'll alert the higher ups


Middleman does help sometimes. I'm not a mod but sometimes I can help someone work things out without actually going to the mod with the problem. Sometimes the middleman helps diffuse a situation.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Give the guy his PM abilities back


forum mods don't have that power.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> are you talking to me?
> 
> I'm a mod. I'm on this thread to help him out. once he responds, I can help him out more. that's how it works


I was saying everyone has different relationships with moderators. Greenhorn you are thumbs up by me man. You're one of my top 3 mods that I go to if I have issues.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> forum mods don't have that power.


Bummer. Better PM rollitup then and kiss a little buttcheek lol


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> Give the guy his PM abilities back


i think you dont realize what mods can and cannot do , we simply dont have the ability to remove such a privileged obviously if we did his issue would be fixed or we would do our best to look into it, he needs to further explain his issue so we can tell a higher up there are 400,000 active members on this site, excuse us if we take a day or two or week to get back to people, we can discipline, give warnings but we CANNOT remove pms that is something our "bosses" or "global mods" do , on our behalf ,


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> i think you dont realize what mods can and cannot do , we simply dont have the ability to remove such a privileged obviously if we did his issue would be fixed or we would do our best to look into it, he needs to further explain his issue so we can tell a higher up there are 400,000 active members on this site, excuse us if we take a day or two or week to get back to people, we can discipline, give warnings but we CANNOT remove pms that is something our "bosses" or "global mods" do , on our behalf ,


I think you took my statement a bit too seriously. Sorry if I ruffled some feathers on the subject. You are completely right, I don't know the full scale job of a mod, but I am learning, and I learn quickly. The term "moderator" to me, means that you are the people to talk to if an issue on the board occurs. If a moderator finds it valid, they will kick it up the chain to someone who will take care of the problem. Part of the middleman and chain of command type of thing.

If I had an issue with the site or a user, I would pm a moderator and have a discussion about it. If the moderator finds that my concern is valid, then they will take care of things. 

Sorry in advance if I rubbed the mods the wrong way. I was simply trying to help out that's all. I had/have good intentions.


----------



## sunni (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> I think you took my statement a bit too seriously. Sorry if I ruffled some feathers on the subject. You are completely right, I don't know the full scale job of a mod, but I am learning, and I learn quickly. The term "moderator" to me, means that you are the people to talk to if an issue on the board occurs. If a moderator finds it valid, they will kick it up the chain to someone who will take care of the problem. Part of the middleman and chain of command type of thing.
> 
> If I had an issue with the site or a user, I would pm a moderator and have a discussion about it. If the moderator finds that my concern is valid, then they will take care of things.
> 
> Sorry in advance if I rubbed the mods the wrong way. I was simply trying to help out that's all. I had/have good intentions.


no no im just letting you know we cant jsut GIVE him his pm's back it may not even be a pm problem it could be a glitch in the system ect ect ,


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 12, 2013)

Krondizzel said:


> The term "moderator" to me, means that you are the people to talk to if an issue on the board occurs. If a moderator finds it valid, they will kick it up the chain to someone who will take care of the problem.


that's what we are working on right now.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 12, 2013)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that's what we are working on right now.


I think you all have done a good job. I feel like I am heard if I approach a moderator with an issue. I feel treated fairly and with respect. The moderators here are legit.


----------



## Chiceh (Jan 13, 2013)

We have moderators for middle people. If there is an issue they can not resolve they take it to a global moderator. That is the chain of command here. Thanks for trying to help Krondizzel but I think it is figured out now.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thankyou EVERYBODY for the concern and quick responses.
My issue is, one night, my PM feature quit working, along with the 'Rep' feature.
I have already chatted with a few people, and there doesn't seem to be any visible reason or explanation on my account WHY this happened, and I know everything was working right for about a week before this happened, so I know I have enough posts, etc.
I have not done anything 'against rules' or been scolded for anything like trolling or verbal abuse or anything at all.
I don't understand it.


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Chiceh said:


> We have moderators for middle people. If there is an issue they can not resolve they take it to a global moderator. That is the chain of command here. Thanks for trying to help Krondizzel but I think it is figured out now.


Thanks for clearing that up. (chain of command subject)

Sounds pretty fair to me


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thankyou EVERYBODY for the concern and quick responses.
> My issue is, one night, my PM feature quit working, along with the 'Rep' feature.
> I have already chatted with a few people, and there doesn't seem to be any visible reason or explanation on my account WHY this happened, and I know everything was working right for about a week before this happened, so I know I have enough posts, etc.
> I have not done anything 'against rules' or been scolded for anything like trolling or verbal abuse or anything at all.
> I don't understand it.


I'll vouch for that. You're a pretty laid back chill guy from what I've seen.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the participation.
Apparently it was something I said wrong that the spam filter didn't like, but all was resolved by Rollitup.
Thanks Rolli!


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Thanks everybody for the participation.
> Apparently it was something I said wrong that the spam filter didn't like, but all was resolved by Rollitup.
> Thanks Rolli!


Hey man glad things worked out for you! Told you the mods are good 'round here!


----------

